
Finding topics in Harry Potter using K-Means clustering - matthewsharpe3
http://dogdogfish.com/2015/05/11/finding-topics-in-harry-potter-using-k-means-clustering/
======
bottombutton
This is neat... I love projects like this. When the number of clusters is
unknown or hard to predict ahead of time, I'd lean toward something like
affinity propagation or mean-shift. Why k-means?

[http://scikit-
learn.org/stable/auto_examples/cluster/plot_af...](http://scikit-
learn.org/stable/auto_examples/cluster/plot_affinity_propagation.html)
[http://scikit-
learn.org/stable/auto_examples/cluster/plot_me...](http://scikit-
learn.org/stable/auto_examples/cluster/plot_mean_shift.html)

------
topynate
Funny he mentions Latent Dirichlet Allocation. If you want to see it applied
to Harry Potter, you're out of luck. However, if you want to see it applied to
Harry Potter fanfiction, Kaj Sotala wrote a post three days ago!
[http://kajsotala.fi/2015/05/harry-potter-and-the-methods-
of-...](http://kajsotala.fi/2015/05/harry-potter-and-the-methods-of-latent-
dirichlet-allocation/)

